# A classical music website I made



## rkotcher (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey all,

Over the past few weeks I made a little website where musicians looking for gigs could meet event hosts looking for musicians. Since you guys are all musicians, I was wondering if something like this could be useful, and if so, what else I could add to make it more useful than it is at this early stage. I love classical music (I'm a violinist) and want to do my part in the classical community. I would appreciate any ideas y'all have. You can check out my website at www.gignitor.com. It's facebook login only now, but I hope to change that soon. 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## stanchinsky (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks really cool, it seems as though it's geared towards people who are looking to hire musicians, what about adding something that allows musicians to meet each other and collaborate? I could really use that ha ha


----------

